# Gaggia Classic 2019 - simply turn it on and off.... great for WiFi smart switches.



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in a small kit that allows you to completely bypass the stupid eco timer on the Classic 2019 and just goes back to the traditional style switch for on - and off.

Doing this mod would completely bypass the stupid eco timer - so if anyone has one fail out of warranty then you could just replace it with this kit - and it would allow you to leave the machine switched on and (most important this!!) control the power with just a WiFi smart switch on the wall socket.

Is it worth me offering these??? Any thoughts?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1asj8ue_7dimzVFJ-xdR2kuqjZWjKDQK4/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

It's something I would be interested in down the line. It would be nice to have.

Working from home at the moment means I have no real problems with letting the machine get up to temp fully in my own time.
Once I start back in the office (who knows when!), I'll want a way to turn the machine on before I get out of bed.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Now available here if anyone wants this: https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/gaggia-classic-2019---ri9480---power-switch-mod

For CFUK members, you can use the following voucher code POWER20 to give you 20% off this until the end of September.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Here it is under Alexa control:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

Arrived last week but probably won't have a chance to install for a week or so. Gives me time to find some Google compatible plugs.

I shall report back but going by previous experience of the PID/OPV from yourself, not expecting any surprise!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## belljaf (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have ordered and fitted the replacement switch to my Gaggia classic pro and it is working well with the machine plugged into the outlet.

Prior to this I was using a wall outlet and a Shelly1 relay wired in a similar fashion to your instructions here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50021-gaggia-classic-2019-classic-pro-wifi-smart-switch-turn-on-mod/

While the new setup is cleaner the disadvantage is I need to remember to 'prime' the machine in the evening by switching it on and turning of the outlet so that I can get Alexa to turn it on in the morning.

What would be a better solution would be if we could get the switch on the front of the machine to trigger the relay. Then either the mechanical switch or the relay can be used independently to turn the machine on and off. I guess this would work best using the original momentary switch.

The problem is I can't figure out the wiring, have you got any thoughts? Here is the manual for the shelly1, it's very similar to the sonoff you were using https://shelly.cloud/documents/user_guide/shelly_1.pdf


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

LiquidLogic said:


> Arrived last week but probably won't have a chance to install for a week or so. Gives me time to find some Google compatible plugs.
> 
> I shall report back but going by previous experience of the PID/OPV from yourself, not expecting any surprise!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 Could you share the result of your search of Google compatible plugs, please?


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

ting_tang said:


> Could you share the result of your search of Google compatible plugs, please?


I've still not got round to this!
Work being crazy & house renovations has got in the way.

It's on the list though and I'll give an update once I'm done.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i would be looking at replacing my plug with something like this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BG-Electrical-Socket-Compatible-Moulded/dp/B07VC1GWV9/ref=as_li_ss_tl?dchild=1&keywords=BG+electrical+smart+sockets&qid=1594983100&sr=8-2&linkCode=sl1&tag=cfukweb-21&linkId=cec623b24bfba56e222d6973784a475c&language=en_GB


----------



## Nick_g (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey Mr Shades, I have your PID mod and just installed the rocker switch mod as well. Just wondering if there is a wiring configuration to be able to independently control power to the machine with the sonoff device as well as manually on the machine with the rocker? So if the rocker is off, be able to turn on and off with wifi, but also be able to flick the rocker on and turn on the machine manually.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Nick_g said:


> Hey Mr Shades, I have your PID mod and just installed the rocker switch mod as well. Just wondering if there is a wiring configuration to be able to independently control power to the machine with the sonoff device as well as manually on the machine with the rocker? So if the rocker is off, be able to turn on and off with wifi, but also be able to flick the rocker on and turn on the machine manually.


 Hmmmmmm.

The Sonoff device only switches one power feed (live) whereas the rocker switch does both live and neutral.

Hence you'll ideally need to leave the rocker on at all times and then control with sonoff or external WiFi switch.

You could try permanently connecting the two outer most wires on the power switch (top and bottom) so that neutral is permanently on; and then you should be able to turn on with sonoff or power switch.

Turning on would require either (rocker or sonoff) to be on; turning off would require both to be off.

I've not tried this but I think it'll work.


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi MrShades, does your mod require any special tools?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

John_s said:


> Hi MrShades, does your mod require any special tools?


 No, just a screwdriver really


----------

